# Golden Plant?



## philly7 (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi,

I've planted 3 golden plants in a 29 g tank but was advised that they are not much aquatic. Shall I remove them or it's safe to keep them with other plants?

Thank you!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

They will just rot if they aren't aquatic.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

What exactly is a golden plant? Is that the "so-called" name for them? Never heard of an aquatic plant named golden plant. I'm with Jr. at this moment in that they don't sound like they are aquatic. If you can post a pic of them, we can definately give you a better ID.


----------



## philly7 (Apr 15, 2011)

James0816 said:


> What exactly is a golden plant? Is that the "so-called" name for them? Never heard of an aquatic plant named golden plant. I'm with Jr. at this moment in that they don't sound like they are aquatic. If you can post a pic of them, we can definately give you a better ID.


Hi,

Thank you for your reply!

Here is the pic. I've got this plant from PetSmart (2 small plants at the left corner).

]Aquarium Gallery - IMG_1590







[/url]


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

From that pic, looks like a ribbon plant. Can be grown emersed, just not submerged. Some people get a couple of months out of them, but it's just waiting out the enevitable. How deep is your substrate? Looks like 6+" in that pic.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Yep, they are a type of ribbon plant. Unfortunately not aquatic. You can either (hopefully) return them or use them as a nice house plant.

Sry


----------



## philly7 (Apr 15, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> From that pic, looks like a ribbon plant. Can be grown emersed, just not submerged. Some people get a couple of months out of them, but it's just waiting out the enevitable. How deep is your substrate? Looks like 6+" in that pic.


Thank you! The substrate is about 5" beaslbob build...


----------



## Justonce94 (Apr 23, 2011)

I think whatever was advised for you to do should be as followed...

Good Luck


----------

